# Awesome toolbox



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I have never been a fan of buddy buckets. I also have never really found a toolbox setup that I liked or worked for painters until I found this one. Great box holds all the essentials. Found at Menard for 19.99 it's built just like the tough box I have.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

One of my employees has that box. I have a similar one with a drawer.

I always preferred boxes as well.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Saw that at one of the Big Boxes and I was tempted, may have to get one now.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We use a combo of tool boxes and tote/duffle bags. The bags are great for all of our mudding tools, outlet/switch place covers (we stock pile all different colors and sizes), hand tools.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty neat. 

I'll have to look I to that one. 

We usually have totes and a huge black box with multiple totes in it. This looks like a nice carry round.

Edit:
Do you think you'd be able to fit brushes that have the plastic covers on them? I'm thinking about buying a box or two for all our brushes instead of the cardboard covers that come with the brush when you buy it. Seem more durable for the long haul that way.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Does it have a watertight seal? Having an open bed pickup that is an important feature for me .I currently have about 12 of the stanly boxex.
https://www.google.com/search?q=low...sQ1TU&biw=480&bih=772#spd=2434531498756289745









I just bought this ridged set up a mm d I love it.Got one for painting and one for carpentry.
http://toolguyd.com/ridgid-pro-tool-boxes/


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes it has a watertight seal. It's a great size for you everyday item and easy to tote around. I bought one to keep my spray gear in as well tip parts etc.


----------



## IIIGenerationPainter (Jul 7, 2014)

Shakey0818 said:


> Does it have a watertight seal? Having an open bed pickup that is an important feature for me .I currently have about 12 of the stanly boxex.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=low...sQ1TU&biw=480&bih=772#spd=2434531498756289745
> 
> 
> ...



I just picked up the rigid set up and love it


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

IIIGenerationPainter said:


> I just picked up the rigid set up and love it


I got my 1st one for carpentry and this weekend i'm getting another one for painting.Like i said i have 12 of the Stanley ones but i'm thinking of getting 3 or 4 more of the Rigids.


----------



## IIIGenerationPainter (Jul 7, 2014)

Yea the rigid is The way to go nice and organized. Guys on the job Friday were getting jealous.


----------

